# Jerzeywalls



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

The site below is a 1/64th diorama site for trucking. But I found jerzeywalls that fit my track in several places and ordered some. they are very realistic and will order more soon. I thought some on here might like some also. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380357166833&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Walther's has a similar product, but they're HO scale: http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/372-81734



Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

AweSOME. tHAT is very cool.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ditto that- Cool !


----------



## solographix (Apr 28, 2009)

Us NJ folk prefer the term Jersey Barrier... :thumbsup:


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

*not my concept, but my idea...*

John Reid (he's over on the model side, he is a master diorama builder - museum quality stuff - check him out!) made a recent suggestion about making cement effects for dioramas, with a mixture of coloured fine sand and white glue.

My corruption of his idea involves building a form out of heavy cardstock or plastic, lining it with wax paper (so nothing sticks) and pouring my own jersey barriers. That way I can insert tiny wire rebar (made of paperclips), and when they're dry, age them, make broken off corners with rebar sticking out, have cracked ones to look used and abused etc. – should look pretty cool on my roadcourse! 

I haven't tried it yet, but it's actually on my to-do list for this weekend. 

Make 'em any scale you want! :wave:

j


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

solographix said:


> Us NJ folk prefer the term Jersey Barrier... :thumbsup:




Ya, and you people like Circles to. :wave:


----------

